# Sticky  Ariens snowblower parts lists



## loneraider

Ariens Snowblower Parts : eReplacementParts.com

This site lists most of the newer Ariens snowblowers 
A good place for part #'s or just for reference/


----------



## Blue Hill

Great site loneraider. My 921028 doesn't show up, but there are similar models. I found a wiring diagram that I'm pretty sure is the same as my machine. It will come in handy if I go ahead with my lighting project.


----------



## micah68kj

Found my shear pin part number here. Thanks for posting this. Ought to be made a sticky. How about it Admin?
Now we need the same thing for Toro.
Here is screenshot of Toro's parts lookup page. Apparently you enter blower model number and download the pdf file.


----------



## Blue Hill

This site is amazing! I found parts for my Ariens snowblower, Toro lawn mower, B&D edger, Honda generator (engine only) and even stumbled upon step by step instructions on how to replace the pump on my Coleman lantern for Pete's sake. Just as important as the parts, are the downloadable diagrams, for old geezers like me who get something apart and sometimes forget how it goes back together.


----------



## Shryp

Due to popular vote (read no rejections) I have made this thread a sticky for you guys.


----------



## Blue Hill

Thanks Shryp! Great for old geezers like me who find themselves saying, where the heck did I see that thread with the great site for parts and diagrams? Now if I could only remember how this thing came apart....


----------



## micah68kj

Shryp said:


> Due to popular vote (read no rejections) I have made this thread a sticky for you guys.


A big thank you to you SHRYP. Like Larry says great for we geezers to help us remember, if nothing else.


----------



## loneraider

I thought this would come in handy as i'm in the over 50 crowd
and I can't remember ****.lol .I went to the store last week
& had my sun glasses on and one of the len's fellout in the truck
and i'm heading in there (didn't even notice one lens in & one out) #$$% I hate getting old. Thanks for putting it up as a sticky.


----------



## Blue Hill

A very wise man once told me, when I was much younger than I am now and truer words were never spoken, "Getting old isn't for sissies."


----------



## loneraider

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/SeriesDownloads/Snow SPAG_web.pdf

Ariens 2013 option parts lists


----------



## 1894

Surprised to find so many discontinued / obsolete parts for my blower 
New for this year and 

Ariens 921038 Parts List and Diagram - (000101 - ) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Ariens Company

1894 said:


> Surprised to find so many discontinued / obsolete parts for my blower
> New for this year and
> 
> Ariens 921038 Parts List and Diagram - (000101 - ) : eReplacementParts.com


1894 - You are right that the parts for this new model shouldn't be "obsolete." I did some checking, and the parts you are seeing are made to order parts, and it appears that this site has them marked as obsolete. 

You can check out the following links for additional options for Ariens parts: PartsTree or JacksSmall Engines.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Digger 66

loneraider said:


> Ariens Snowblower Parts : eReplacementParts.com
> 
> This site lists most of the newer Ariens snowblowers
> A good place for part #'s or just for reference/


I looked around a bit but didn't see any lists for the pre 70's ?
Or did I miss it ?


----------



## Digger 66

loneraider said:


> Ariens Snowblower Parts : eReplacementParts.com
> 
> This site lists most of the newer Ariens snowblowers
> A good place for part #'s or just for reference/


Anyone have a fiche page for the 1966 models ?
I have a 6 hp Tecumseh equipped "Sno-Thro" I want to go through after this winter .


----------



## nwcove

Digger 66 said:


> Anyone have a fiche page for the 1966 models ?
> I have a 6 hp Tecumseh equipped "Sno-Thro" I want to go through after this winter .


im in the same boat Diggering ....having some issues with my 67, cant find any numbers on the tractor, and am worried about spending $$$ on the wrong parts for the sno thro attachment. Jacks seems to have a good exploded view, but without being %100 sure if the parts are correct, im worried my vintage machine may end up as a Kia frame. lol


----------



## snowangel

I have an older (1995) Ariens 28" 2 stage snow blower that just started leaking a little bit of oil out the bottom of the machine, maybe a tablespoon full.. I pulled the bottom cover but I can't see where it's coming from, could it somehow be coming from the engine? The crankcase is full... it's not coming from the oil drain tube, I just changed the oil in it this fall, any help you can give me would be appreciated
!


----------



## Jackmels

Why don't people go here to find part numbers????? ' + objMainFrame.arrApplicationTitle['EN'] + ' -- PartSmart Web Version 5.14.59* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


----------



## ron3033

loneraider said:


> Ariens Snowblower Parts : eReplacementParts.com
> 
> This site lists most of the newer Ariens snowblowers
> A good place for part #'s or just for reference/




https://parts.ariens.com/Default.asp this also


----------



## tlshawks

Generally speaking, and being a former telecom employee whose job was to audit millions of dollars of telecom billing every month where I had to document EVERYTHING I did - I borrow from this type of experience to aid me in my snowblower machinations.

I'm extremely anal about information. Information is invaluable when researching how to do pretty much anything nowadays. I like my best sources of information to be quickly at hand whenever I need them.

So I set up the following with regards to my Ariens and how I support owning them...

a) Download the owner's manual and parts manual to your computer's hard drive. I pull mine up so often, my Windows 10 machine has learned I use the files so often that when I open up File Explorer, those files are listed first in the quick launch.

I always go to the parts manuals for the original part numbers, then I Google search for them. Remember, many parts require padding of zeros...meaning if a part # is 72056, search for "Ariens 07205600" and generally you'll get loads of hits for eReplacementparts, Jacks, or Parts Tree. I also find that "for sale site" is a good collaborator to find stuff via pictures of used parts - I may not buy it there, but most times I can confirm that my part looks like what I'm buying.

I more or less find all my parts in this fashion - and I tend to want a 2nd opinion on them too (I find a second website's info to match confirming I probably have found the correct part). 

Most times, the parts manual either directly or indirectly leads to me to what I need to find parts-wise. In short, it all begins there.

b) Say you know you have an Ariens snowblower from the early 1970's like me (two actually). I have roughly 40 links saved in my favorites under a specific folder in my Google Chrome browser (can obviously do this with Internet Explorer etc). 

Yes, I have an Ariens favorites folder. I have several links from threads posted on this site saved regarding subjects I refer to often, mostly dealing with issues I've dealt with in the past. None of these are pinned threads here because I saved the link to this Ariens forum so the pinned threads are already saved for me.

I also have Youtube videos (several from DonyBoy, and several Ariens owner specific videos), Parts Tree pages for my specific Tecumseh engines, Scot's Ariens historical site for 10,000 and 22,000 series info, the Ariens manuals search page...like I say, roughly 40 different links that were important to me when I started out, and are still important today. 

They are INDISPENSABLE.

c) I have a Microsoft Works spreadsheet loaded with pertinent data regarding my two blowers. Carb rebuild kits, belts, engine and tractor/attachment model #'s and serial #'s. Any part I've bought, I have the parts # info in the spreadsheet. 

I also in this file have a historical list of all work I do on both blowers so I know "the last time I did an oil change", etc. 

Lastly, it also includes expenditures...dates, what I bought, what machine I bought it for, what I paid, and where I bought it from. I wanted to know exactly what owning these machines ultimately costs me...this is how I do it.

d) Lastly, I also have loads of pictures I've taken of my machines, pictures of other machines that match mine, etc within my Ariens folder. In this file I also have my pdf copies of Ariens manuals. I've posted several of them here...some I've written notes on them when helping others out, some are pictures from the internet for stuff I may be planning to work on in the future. 

Many are before/after type pictures of my machines, too. They're simply handy to have. I have actually transferred pictures from my computer to my tablet and taken the tablet outside to my shed so I have the picture pulled up right then and there when working on something. The tablet is also handy because I use Google Chrome, which saves all favorites website links. Outside, the tablet links with my wireless router. So, any website saved...I can pull it up on the tablet while I work on something.




Anything that helps me maintain and repair my machines, I save it on my computer - either in a pdf file, a picture, or links to the myriad of websites I've found the best answers/advise.


----------



## Jackmels

This is the Holy Grail of Small Engine Info. Outdoor Power Equipment Information


----------

